

Show HN: Socialmattic - Generate a mobile 'Like' page for your business - b2themax
http://blog.socialmattic.com/how-to-generate-a-mobile-like-page-for-your-business/

======
na85
Wasn't there a study conducted a while back that concluded most non-techies
have no idea what to do with nor how to scan QR codes?

